# Newly made EA



## Bro. Vincent

Hello all...

i just recently tested out of my 1rst degree and will start to study my 2nd degree lecture soon. Although I am from St. Louis I love this site....so much good information here..


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

Congratulations to you brother!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Thank you sir. In my lodge everything has to be committed to memory before you can prove profiency. Man it's a lot but I'm excited to tackle my next degree.


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

It is indeed a long journey, but it is definitely worth it. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

Good luck and keep us updated.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Mac

Congratulations on your advancement, brother!  Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I'm happy I've found this site. There is so much support and information here... As I continue to travel I will update everyone of my progress. I am so ready to jump into my FC lecture information I'm ready to bust!


----------



## cog41

Greetings from East Texas!
A hearty congratulations indeed!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Congrats and good luck. Stay hungry for the light brother. Use any opportunity to get more. Keep us up to date on your journey. It's better to have it down right, that to learn it the wrong way.


Glen Rose # 525
Granbury # 392


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Thank you all! Much love!


----------



## DJGurkins

Congratulations Brother. I am a new EA just starting my memory work as well.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Congrats.


----------



## bro. woodson

Congrat brother on your ea

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. woodson

What state are you brothers in?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dame357

I'm PHA from Brooklyn, NY. Congrats on the EA degree


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. woodson

Bless brother am trying to figure out this site I am pha mm from virginia

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76

Congratulations and welcome to the forums. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Thank you all! Bro. Woodson I'm in Missouri.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Dame357 said:


> I'm PHA from Brooklyn, NY. Congrats on the EA degree
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Looks like we are going through our degrees at the same time. Please keep me up to date on your progress. I have my FC degree work coming up in a few weeks 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. woodson

Greeting brother I am master mason from virginia.  It is nice to link bro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Just received my FC degree tonight. What a beautiful ritual. But man is my right knee sore! But it was well worth it. Can't wait to be raised!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dame357

Lol that knee huh? Congrats brother. What state are you in?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. woodson

Peace brother what state are you in im in va

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dame357

Im in Brooklyn, NY

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

PHA from St. Louis, Mo.


----------



## bro. woodson

Ok bro im in va

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I have friends and family I Va. Beach. Haven't there a lot but after I'm raised I would love to start travelling to other lodges around the country.


----------



## bro. woodson

Link me if you ever come through and ill do the same bro how are you doing with your degree work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I just got my FC lecture last night. I started jumping into it this morning. So I think I'll be ok. I practice with a brother that I was initiated with... But I am always searching for help and more light. So don't be surprised if I ask for your assistance or have  questions lol...I appreciate the love!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dame357

Any EA or FC with questions can email me at akad3mix@gmail.com

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Thank you Dame357. Duly noted... Once I'm raised the only other thing I will be looking for after that is my St. Louis Rams to beat the Dallas cowgirls! LMAO!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dame357

Lol, i hear u

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## DJGurkins

Bro. Vincent said:


> Thank you Dame357. Duly noted... Once I'm raised the only other thing I will be looking for after that is my St. Louis Rams to beat the Dallas cowgirls! LMAO!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Good luck with that. LOL

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Lol! God bless everyone in Boston!



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son

It's great to see fellowship here.


----------



## DJGurkins

widows son said:


> It's great to see fellowship here.



Yes it is brother. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro. woodson

Im so thankful of it also brothers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Update: I've been grinding out my FC proficiency work. Which is interesting to say the least.... I have many questions (which I understand is beyond my degree level at this point) and alot of it is because I try to be a student of ancient African history and there seems to be alot of confusion about this ancient knowledge throughout the peoples of the world. So as I progress during my travels I will most certainly have some compelling questions for all brothers on this beautiful website and forum...Everyone here has been super supportive and it's been a wonderful experience so far...


----------



## BrianMDowns

Congratulations and greetings from SW Ohio! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dame357

Congrats, greetings from NYC

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Thank you brothers. I keep getting words from my EA obligation mixed up with my FC obligation lol...I will get it down  though...


----------



## CzarAlexis

Bro. Vincent said:


> Thank you Dame357. Duly noted... Once I'm raised the only other thing I will be looking for after that is my St. Louis Rams to beat the Dallas cowgirls! LMAO!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



You'll be so engrossed in the beauty and wealth of Masonry that the St. Louis Rams will be long forgotten. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

CzarAlexis said:


> You'll be so engrossed in the beauty and wealth of Masonry that the St. Louis Rams will be long forgotten.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



That's funny! LMAO! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

